# "Apareado" (Matching) de transistores



## gnry (Feb 25, 2011)

que tal foro,tengo ganas de armarme el phase45 de MXR y para eso necesito tener un par de JFET "matcheados", cosa que no logro comprender del todo pero encontré en la red este pequeño circuito para ayudarnos a "matchear" los JFET, lo que no entiendo es que es "DMM" supongo que es donde conecto el cable del multimetro pero la verdad no lo se, entonces ojala y alguien me pueda ayudar a saber tambien si lo que voy a medir es voltaje o que? de antemano gracias foro

http://www.aronnelson.com/gallery/m.../album15/album76/JFET_Matcher_LAYOUT.gif.html


----------



## gonmet (Feb 26, 2011)

Hola

Mirá esto: 

http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/fetmatch/fetmatch.htm

Está el circuito y te explica como usarlo.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 27, 2011)

"Matched" significa que los transistores deben tener las mismas caracteristicas electricas para amplificacion.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2011)

La traduccción de *matched* es *emparejado*, *apareado*, que significa esto? que la caracteristica distintiva deben ser muy semejantes dentro de una tolerancia, en lo BJT(transistores de bipolares) se aparea por la ganacia y los Jfet y fets en general por la transconductancia.
Si tomamos dos BJt como por ejemplo el BC549 tienen caracteristicas electricas similares, pero puede habe mucha diferencia en su Hfe(ganancia de corriente) asi uno tener 450 y el otro 250, para que se los considere Matched o apareados tendrian que tener su mayor diferencia dentro del 10% por ejmplo que uno tenga 450 y el otro 500 lo mismo corre para los JFet pero en el valor de la transconducctancia.


Por otro lado las siglas *DMM* significan *D*igital *M*ulti *M*eter es decir un simple tester digital


----------



## gnry (Mar 22, 2011)

muchas gracias por sus respuestas, ahora me podrian decir que es lo que se supone tengo que medir? por las siglas Vgs supongo que voy a medir voltaje pero no estoy muy seguro, y no se si alguien me podría explicar (como decimos aca en México "Con peras y manzanas") de antemano muchas gracias foro


----------



## pandacba (Mar 23, 2011)

Más tarde te subo un esquema como se hace para aparearlos


----------



## gnry (Mar 31, 2011)

pandacba ojalá y no se te haya olvidado lo del esquema tengo muchas ganas de saber como se aparean los jfet de antemano gracias


----------



## herslither (Ago 12, 2011)

hola como estan??  estoy por hacerme un Phase 90.. ante de eso tengo que matchar un para de fet.. he encontra un circuito para ello..  pero no puedo interpretar la nomenclatura del esquema... mi duda es.. cual es el terminal que va a positivo, en este esquema??? el Drain o Gate???.. 

les paso en circuito asi lo ven:
http://www.geofex.com/article_folder...h/fetmatch.htm


----------



## pandacba (Ago 12, 2011)

No se ve la pagina que pusiste

Como yo habia prometido un esquema subo uno de los varios que poseo espero les sea de utilidad


----------



## herslither (Ago 12, 2011)

en este circuito tendria que ir probando de a 2 FET`s??? cual seria la condicion ideal que tendria que medir el vaoltimetro para calificar a los fet como matcheados??.. es decir entre menos diferencia potencial mejor?

otra preegunta mas a este circuito lo has probado?? es util?? 

http://www.aronnelson.com/gallery/m.../album15/album76/JFET_Matcher_LAYOUT.gif.html


----------



## pandacba (Ago 12, 2011)

Tal como dices, cuando menor sea la diferencia entre ellos, sera menor el voltaje en el voltimetro.

Al que pusiste seria cuestión de armarlo y probarlo y ver sus posibildades


----------



## zopilote (Ago 12, 2011)

herslither dijo:


> en este circuito tendria que ir probando de a 2 FET`s??? cual seria la condicion ideal que tendria que medir el vaoltimetro para calificar a los fet como matcheados??.. es decir entre menos diferencia potencial mejor?
> 
> otra preegunta mas a este circuito lo has probado?? es util??



La condicion es obvia, el voltimetro tiene que tender lo mas posible a cero, si te fijas bien dos fet con el mismo codigo dan una lecturas cercanas a cero y cuando se cambia por otro fet de otra matricula esta condicion se rompe.
 Lo de emparejar es por que a diferencia de los BJT, las caracteristicas de fabricacion en los  fet varian enormemente, así que por eso la nesecidad de medir sus parametros antes de usarlos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 12, 2011)

En las etapas diferenciales deben aparearse también los trnasisotres, para que dicha etapa cumpla fperfectamente con su cometido, otro tanto ocurre al poner transistores en paralelo o aun en las salidas simples, ya que uno de los transistores puede alcanzar el recorte antes que el otro


----------



## herslither (Ago 12, 2011)

muchachos muchas gracias me voy a poner a probar los fet con los circuito.. gracias che!!


----------



## marconiin (Abr 29, 2012)

Hola a todos, he montado el circuito de pandacba, y funciona perfectamente, pero tengo una pregunta, a partir de que diferencia de tension entre ambos fet se puede considerar que estan emparejados? he probado varios fet del mismo nombre y algunos me dan valores dispares. como por ejemplo:

0.235v
0.345v
0.523v
0.014v
Estarian apareados los de 0.014v? y el resto? se pueden considerar que tambien? o a partir de que tension no lo estarian?
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Para saber realmente cuán apareados están porcentualmente tenés que saber qué tensión hay en juego. Supongamos que en el Drain hay 2 volts, y de diferencia tenés 0.2 volts, eso te dice que hay una diferencia del 10%. El apareado puede ser al 5%, 2%, etc. Y dependiendo de la aplicación es el porcentaje que se requiere.


----------



## marconiin (Abr 30, 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta black tiger, pero no la entiendo, las tensiones que he indicado son las que marca el multimetro conectado según el esquema, te refieres a medir la tension entre drain y negativo?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 30, 2012)

Exactamente Marconiin, a eso me refiero.


----------



## marconiin (Abr 30, 2012)

Bueno, medidas las tensiones y en el mejor de los casos, es decir, cuando el multimetro conectado según esquema marca 0,014v, las tensines de los drain con negativo son de 7.07v en un fet y en el otro 7.08v se pueden considerar que estos dos fet estan apareados? Gracias por tus respuestas y perdona la lata que te estoy dando.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 30, 2012)

Supongo que es para una aplicación de audio, y estamos hablando de un apareo en ese punto de trabajo menor al 1%, lo cual presupone que es magnífico!


----------



## luismc (Jul 29, 2016)

He preparado un documento sobre como matchear, emparejar, parear, o como queramos llamarlo, un par de transistores.

El método que yo utilizo está basado en el criterio más extendido, y que es igualar una tensión vbe o vgs para una corriente fija dada. Esta corriente fija conviene elegirla que sea próxima a la que luego vaya a tener el transistor en reposo.

Por ejemplo, para el amplificador Epsilon-Lavardin elegiremos 150mA de corriente, que es la que tienen cada uno de los mosfets en reposo. Elegiremos nuestra corriente de reposo de acuerdo a nuestras necesidades en cada caso.

Este procedimiento lo aplico después de muchas horas de consultar libros, blogs, artículos varios y después de aplicarlo a la práctica de distintas formas, he llegado a elaborar mi propio método práctico y que a mí me resulta la más cómoda sin perder por ello la precisión necesaria. 

Los principios básicos son los mismos en cada uno de los innumerables métodos prácticos de medida que podamos encontrar por ahí, solo cambia la forma en que aplicamos esos principios para obtener al final los valores que buscamos. 

Yo he preparado el modo de hacerlo más cómodo, aunque también se puede hacer casi lo mismo con muy poco equipamiento tal como describo en el documento.

Debo señalar que estos métodos son los empleados para parear transistores para audio.


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 2, 2016)

Hola Luismc,muchas gracias  por este aporte.Yo estoy por montar el epsilon lavardin me viene muy bien  el post ..Yo usaba el metodo de la fuente con 15v la resistencia de 150 ohm ,como se ve en el sgte esquema

Para los fet 2SK170 de entrada del Epsilon, que metodos es conveniente usar??el de la fuente regulada a 150ma?? .saludos

PD.:El circuito con el lm317 y la R8.2 como seria las conexiones con el IRFP9240?? en el pdf ta el ejemplo del IRFP240. solamente .El voltimetro no esta en el esquema ,pero para medir el vgs ,iria entre la pata G,S segun sea canal N o Canal P la polaridad??


----------



## luismc (Sep 11, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Luismc,muchas gracias  por este aporte.Yo estoy por montar el epsilon lavardin me viene muy bien  el post ..Yo usaba el metodo de la fuente con 15v la resistencia de 150 ohm ,como se ve en el sgte esquema
> Ver el archivo adjunto 146759
> Para los fet 2SK170 de entrada del Epsilon, que metodos es conveniente usar??el de la fuente regulada a 150ma?? .saludos
> 
> PD.:El circuito con el lm317 y la R8.2 como seria las conexiones con el IRFP9240?? en el pdf ta el ejemplo del IRFP240. solamente .El voltimetro no esta en el esquema ,pero para medir el vgs ,iria entre la pata G,S segun sea canal N o Canal P la polaridad??



Perdón por el retraso, ignoro el motivo por el que no me llegó notificación de tu post.
Como ves, podemos utilizar muchos métodos para llegar al mismo fin. Propuse el método de corriente fija porque creo que es más sencillo de implementar. 
Efectivamente hay que medir Vgs con el voltímetro. Donde ponemos la punta positiva o negativa del voltímetro carece de importancia, nos interesa la cantidad y no el signo.
Espero haber respondido a tu pregunta.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cabe aclarar que en el esquema que muestro a continuación, que es parte del documento .pdf antes subido, el voltaje V1 debe elegirse de modo tal que garantice la correcta regulación del LM317 ó LM337 (según qué se utilice). Para el apareado de mosfets conviene sea de más de 7,75 V muy aprox. y de un valor máximo que no provoque un calentamiento excesivo del regulador mismo.



Como está en el esquema, el LM317 podría llegar a disipar un poco más de 1,452 W (dependiendo de las tolerancias propias de los elementos involucrados, a excepción del voltaje de V1, que para esa estimación de disipación se consideró fijo en 12 V).

No es necesario emplear dos reguladores de distinta polaridad para probar mosfets de canales N y P, respectivamente. Con astucia se pueden probar ambos canales simultáneamente, empleando un solo regulador (para lo cual hay que cuidar un adecuado valor para V1 en el esquema mostrado).

Hay quienes replican las mismas condiciones de funcionamiento real: corriente, disipación (contemplan no solo la corriente de drain, sino el voltaje distribuido entre D y S) y la temperatura de operación (montando el transistor en la aleta, gabinete y ambiente, de ser eso último posible, que deba quedar finalmente).


----------



## luismc (Sep 11, 2016)

Buena observación.
No sé de donde saqué 3V entre la entrada-salida del LM317.
*Corrijo el PDF y subo la versión V2.0*
Para los mosfets canal P podemos "darles la vuelta" y listo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Buena observación.
> No sé de donde saqué 3V entre la entrada-salida del LM317.
> *Corrijo el PDF y subo la versión V2.0*
> Para los mosfets canal P podemos "darles la vuelta" y listo.


3Voltios entre entrada y salida es la minima tensión adimissible para que lo regulador funcione a contento (regule como debe)    
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 12, 2016)

Esta info la saque de otra pagina ,metodo sencillo de aparear los BJT,Lo que no entiendo de donde saca el valor de 0.65V.Este valor sirve para todos los Transistores o se lo saca del datashett?Lo dejo a criterios de los que saben del tema 

Matcheado de los BJT 

 BJT se corresponden en función de su HFE (DC ganancia de corriente).  La disposición de prueba para BJT emparejan se muestra en el diagrama mas abajo.

Ajuste el tester a modo DC mA.  Tenga en cuenta que la mayoría de los tester tienen una conexión de entrada diferente para medir corriente.  La caída de la unión BE de un BJT es típicamente 0.65V.  Esta disposición, con una resistencia de base 1MΩ, establece la corriente de base de aproximadamente (12 V - 0.65V) / 1.000.000 = 11.35μA.  La lectura de la corriente en el tester da la HFE de acuerdo con la fórmula: HFE = (I mm / 11.35μA).  Por ejemplo, si la lectura del medidor de 3 mA, entonces el HFE es (3 mA / 11.35μA) = 264. 

 El valor 1MΩ fue elegido para adaptarse a la gama HFE para el 2SC2705 / 2SA1145.  Tenga en cuenta que estos dispositivos son arreglos de patillas del BCE.  Por favor, vea la 2SC2705 y 2SA1145 y MJE243 / 253 hojas de datos de los acuerdos de patillas y otra información.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo de donde saca el valor de 0.65V.Este valor sirve para todos los Transistores o se lo saca del datashett?


 
Es la tensión base emisor para que el transistor comience a conducir , es mas o menos universal para los transistores BJT pnp o npn.

Para los Darlington sería exactamente el doble 

Saludos !


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 13, 2016)

> Es la tensión base emisor para que el transistor comience a conducir


Este valor si bien es parecido en todos los BJT ,varia segun el Transistor y de sus defecto de fabricacion de los mismo?'.Lo que me indicaria este metodo no es muy preciso entonces?? ,saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2016)

Exacto  , de ahí el problema de poner transistores en paralelo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 13, 2016)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Este valor si bien es parecido en todos los BJT ,varia segun el Transistor y de sus defecto de fabricacion de los mismo?'.Lo que me indicaria este metodo no es muy preciso entonces?? ,saludos



Ese método, aunque aproximado y muy simple para implementar, es bastante preciso para definir el hFE de un BJT a baja corriente. Solo hay que contemplar que el voltaje de alimentación sea lo suficientemente estable, así como el valor de la resistencia que limita la corriente de base. Con una alta relación entre el voltaje de alimentación y un Vbe nominal de en torno a los 650 mV, la corriente por la base no se modifica importantemente, aún con variaciones amplias de temperatura (que implican cambios en el Vbe a razón de 2 mV / ºC).

Como ejemplo y asociado al esquema que has subido: Ib nominal = 12 V - 0,65 V / ( 1000000 ohmios ) = 11,35 uA. Si la temperatura ambiente que rodea al transistor bajo prueba aumenta en 5 ºC, la Ib podría aumentar a solo 11,36 uA (que representa solo un 0,0881 % de variación respecto del nominal esperado), lo cual, evidentemente, no es mucha variación. Con una variación en la temperatura ambiente de hasta 56,75 ºC arroja una variación en la Ib respecto del valor nominal de en torno al 1 % solamente.

Si se define con suficiente precisión Ib, no veo que sea un método impreciso de por sí. Lo que hay que garantizar es la estabilidad del voltaje de alimentación, que sí influye importantemente en Ib (mucho más si la relación de éste a Vbe nominal no es tan alta como 10 a 1 ó más).

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 29, 2016)

retomando chicos este tema del apareado de transistores, queria preguntarles algo: cuan fiable es la medicion de ganancia para BJTs de los multimetros digitales chinos de esos baratos??


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2016)

moonwalker dijo:


> retomando chicos este tema del apareado de transistores, queria preguntarles algo: cuan fiable es la medicion de ganancia para BJTs de los multimetros digitales chinos de esos baratos??



En transistores de baja potencia la medición me resultó suficientemente precisa.

Para transistores de potencia prefiero efectuar el apareado con una carga próxima a los valores de trabajo.


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 30, 2016)

gracias fogo; entonces podemos aparear con los medidores de ganancia de los testers chinos transistores de baja potencia por ejemplo los del amplificador diferencial; pero tambien podrian aparearse los MJE340 y complemento?? ya sabiendo que A1943 c5200 c3858 entre otros transistores de potencia ya no es conveniente. Gracias de antemano por la respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2016)

moonwalker dijo:


> gracias fogo; entonces podemos aparear con los medidores de ganancia de los testers chinos transistores de baja potencia por ejemplo los del amplificador diferencial; pero tambien podrian aparearse los MJE340 y complemento?? ya sabiendo que A1943 c5200 c3858 entre otros transistores de potencia ya no es conveniente. Gracias de antemano por la respuesta



Sip, con intensidades bajas-medias ls precisión del multímetro suele ser suficiente.

*Edit:*
Agrego: No es necesaria "Gran Precisión" en la medida ya que lo que se hace es buscar igualdad de ganancia, y no un valor específico.

En los transistores finales se los deben aparear con un valor relativamente importante de corriente ya que la ganancia es función de esta (Corriente).

Siendo un poco "Fundamentalista" también habría que considerar la temperatura de los transistores finales.


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 1, 2016)

muchas gracias fogo.. no confiaba mucho en las medidas que arrojaban los medidores de HFE de los testers chinos pero ahora se que ayudan aparear los transistores de baja y mediana tension. Fogo y comunidad tendria entonces que buscar las manera de adaptar un zocket o zocalo al multimetro para medir los transistores que pines gruesos.. respecto a los transistores finales de potencia se buscaria un circuito "activo" para conseguir aparear estos. gracias fogo DTB


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2016)

moonwalker dijo:


> muchas gracias fogo.. no confiaba mucho en las medidas que arrojaban los medidores de HFE de los testers chinos pero ahora se que ayudan aparear los transistores de baja y mediana tension. Fogo y comunidad_* tendria entonces que buscar las manera de adaptar un zocket o zocalo al multimetro para medir los transistores que pines gruesos.. respecto a los transistores finales de potencia se buscaria un circuito "activo" para conseguir aparear estos.*_ gracias fogo DTB


Puedes armar 3 cables con "Cocodrilos" en un extremo y el otro al conector del multímetro. Yo lo tengo así.
Como la medición es estática, solo CC, el agregado del cable no afecta.


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 4, 2016)

Gracias Fogo, justo lo que queria saber; tomare tu consejo, muchas gracias por tu sugerencia colega.


----------



## alpargus (Ene 8, 2017)

Hola a todos.

Estoy emparejando transistores con este circuito:

forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=1146050


El problema es que mi multimetro no es muy preciso midiendo mV, y los que he estado mirando no bajan de 200€ una exageración para solo medir mV.

¿No se podría diseñar un multiplicador de voltaje? es decir, si hay una diferencia de voltaje de 0,0035 mV que se multiplique por 100 pudiéndolo medir con un multimetro normal en 0,35mV.

Y si no se puede ¿me recomiendan algún cacharro para medir mV ?
Gudino Roberto me propuso utilizar un op-amp en modo no inversor, con ganancia 100. 
He encontrado esto, ¿es lo que estoy buscando? ¿un multiplicador? es extraño pero no lo aclara en ningún sitio. 
midisizer.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/vbe_matching1.pdf

Decir que me parece muy mal que cerraran el tema que abrí con esta duda, sabía perfectamente que existía este post, no soy tonto  pero como podemos comprobar se habla de cosas diferentes. Hubiese sido más amable consultar con el creador del post y si procede cambiar el título y si no cerrarlo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 8, 2017)

Querido amigo lo malo es que sabiendo que estaba este tema habriste otro, cuando las reglas dicen que no debes hacerlo, es como estacionar donde esta prohibido, o ir por la mano contraria. Si haces estas cosas tienes como castigo multas.
Aqui hay reglas y todos las respetamos, no es nada contra ti, simplemente que si no se cuida el orden, esto terminaria siendo un caos, y si cada uno quiere hacer lo que le viniere en gana o mejor le pareciera, esto foro hace rato que hubiera dejado de funcionar, solo se trata de un orden lógico.
Si cada tema se trata en su lugar, cuando otro forista con tu mismo problema busque esa información le será fácil encontrarla de tal manera que todos se benefician


----------



## alpargus (Ene 8, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Querido amigo lo malo es que sabiendo que estaba este tema habriste otro, cuando las reglas dicen que no debes hacerlo, es como estacionar donde esta prohibido, o ir por la mano contraria. Si haces estas cosas tienes como castigo multas.


Creí que la solución más ordenada era cambiar el título que erróneamente puse (Emparejar transistores) y llamarlo "medición de milivoltios" o "medición de milivoltios para emparejado de transistores" que es el problema que yo estoy planteando y que no he encontrado en ningún buscador. 
Ya había leido este tema y vi que se trataba un problema en concreto (sobre emparejado) del forero "gnry" y no el emparejamiento de transistores como tema principal por eso decidí abrir un nuevo tema con mi problema. Es verdad que podría haberlo puesto aquí pues luego se empezó a tratar el tema de forma general, pido disculpas, no sabía como funcionaba este foro.
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con las reglas y el respeto, con el orden del foro y con la facilidad de busquedas y fue por eso mismo por lo que abrí un nuevo tema. Pense que a otra persona le sería más facil resolver su problema con las mediciones de milivoltios con un tema enfocado en eso y no encontrando la información en respuestas de otro tema que trata algo más global. Si lo hice mal disculpenme. 


Se que con esta entrada que he hecho en el foro nadie me va ayudar, lo entiendo. Iré poniendo lo que voy a hacer y los resultados que obtengo, así seguro ayudaré a alguien que tenga este problema 
Voy a comprarme un UNI-T UT61E (45€)  es lo mejor que he visto de 100€ para abajo.
Creo que el sistema de emparejamiento de MFOS musicfromouterspace.com/analogsynth_new/TRANSISTORMATCHER/TRANSISTORMATCHER.html       es el multiplicador que estoy buscando. Desde que pueda comunico resultados y experiencias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2017)

Por favor sube las imágenes al Foro :  ¿Cómo *subo imágenes* y archivos?


----------



## alpargus (Ene 8, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por favor sube las imágenes al Foro :



No es una imagen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2017)

Las imágenes , las bajas  a tu pc y luego las subes aqui al Foro :  ¿Cómo *subo imágenes* y archivos? 

Los links después dejan de funcionar y el hilo pierde sentido

Saludos.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 8, 2017)

Aca dejo los PDFs y las imagenes que estan en ese sitio

http://musicfromouterspace.com/analogsynth_new/TRANSISTORMATCHER/TRANSISTORMATCHER.html


----------



## pandacba (Ene 8, 2017)

Si vos pensas que solo se contestan post nuevos estas equivocados, el sistema del sitio muestra insistintamente ya sea nuevo o de un hilo existentes las consultas nuevas.
Asi que la ayuda llegara de igual modo, como ves ya hay varios postenado de nuevo

podrias utilzar un tester de tipo analógico, son baratos que tienen un µA de gran tamaño
Como el de la figura





Incluso se puede reciclar de alguno que tenga los divisores quemados, poner la placa de los componentes en el interior
Aqui tenes donde comprar en tu tierra a un precio módico
http://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_sop=7&_nkw=tester+analogico
Al módico precio de 4.85€


----------

